# Film Camp at UCLA



## Kegan (Feb 4, 2008)

I was debating exactly where this should go, but it does seem to have a lot of traffic and it is about UCLA so if a moderator thinks its better somewhere else, move it please.

On to the topic at hand - I'll be teaching a film camp at UCLA this summer for about 8 weeks, starting in June and having never been to LA before, I was wondering what some of you recommend for doing on campus or in that area. 

Also, if any of you are actually GOING to the film camp, it'd be great to talk to you, just to touch base before I actually get there. 

Thought I'd throw some feelers out there and hopefully get to meet up with some of the users from the site.

Thanks,

Kegan


----------

